# GC Scheduling



## Fishnut (Aug 26, 2014)

How many of you are frustrated with GCs not allowing us the amount of time to do our job properly? I have additional change orders that are added on an already tight schedule and want you to perform miracles and get a huge add done with the contract schedule. 

Also are you being forced to work nights and weekends on your jobsites?
Thanks in advance
Ron Garner


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Most GC's suck at keeping a good schedule. Where they mess up is not having some cushion if something goes wrong with other trades. So if the framer messes up he expects the sheetrock guy to play catch up. Just tell them to hold their horses or pay extra to get more guys there. And we don't work nights lol. Weekends are a different story.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

My practice is simple-when a job is ready, I'll tell them how soon it will be done. Sometimes it's not soon enough and they find someone else. Usually they come back to me. Sometimes they don't, those are the guys who I don't want to work for anyway. The sooner you call me with a schedule, the quicker your job gets done.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Generally, I make sure to have a couple days padded in there so when you finish early you look good :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Fishnut said:


> How many of you are frustrated with GCs not allowing us the amount of time to do our job properly? I have additional change orders that are added on an already tight schedule and want you to perform miracles and get a huge add done with the contract schedule.
> 
> Also are you being forced to work nights and weekends on your jobsites?
> Thanks in advance
> Ron Garner


Once you pull a weekend for a G/C .....Your ****ed!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Most GC's suck at keeping a good schedule. Where they mess up is not having some cushion if something goes wrong with other trades. So if the framer messes up he expects the sheetrock guy to play catch up. Just tell them to hold their horses or pay extra to get more guys there. And we don't work nights lol. Weekends are a different story.


Yes! We can be the catch up trade ....More often than not!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

It's always the same story,Plasterboard on and it's when will u b finished!:furious:
Well my answer is I will be finished when I'm finished,Or u can have it next week but u won't be happy with the results!! Usually shuts them up if they wan't it done right!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

My last job the GC bragged about the Toyota way, and I'd sit in scheduling meetings where the owners rep said we need to be done by x date. Then the GC would build a schedule within that time frame overlapping crafts that couldn't be overlapped. In 4 phases we never meet a schedule, so for me it was a waste of time even attending these meeting, and if that is truly how Toyota does it, they're screwed up. Funny thing was when we started they said it would take 3 years, and that's how long it took.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> My last job the GC bragged about the Toyota way, and I'd sit in scheduling meetings where the owners rep said we need to be done by x date. Then the GC would build a schedule within that time frame overlapping crafts that couldn't be overlapped. In 4 phases we never meet a schedule, so for me it was a waste of time even attending these meeting, and if that is truly how Toyota does it, they're screwed up. Funny thing was when we started they said it would take 3 years, and that's how long it took.


Sounds like Union to ME! :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Sounds like Union to ME! :whistling2:


Them dam hispanunionexicans causing problems again!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Them dam hispanunionexicans causing problems again!!


Hell no! Willy Is too lazy to be Spanish ! 


He just has a nice mustache !


----------



## Fishnut (Aug 26, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback. We are a commercial drywaller, so we steel frame, drywall, and tape. GCs promise too much and now almost all of the experienced Project managers are gone and kids straight out of school, with no field experience whatsoever are calling the shots. I miss the old days with the same team approach. I only have a couple of those left and they are the money makers. We just do our job with these guys and not the GCs too.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Fishnut said:


> I appreciate the feedback. We are a commercial drywaller, so we steel frame, drywall, and tape. GCs promise too much and now almost all of the experienced Project managers are gone and kids straight out of school, with no field experience whatsoever are calling the shots. I miss the old days with the same team approach. I only have a couple of those left and they are the money makers. We just do our job with these guys and not the GCs too.


 This was my experience also, and it was because they can pay the college grad less than the experienced craftsman. It almost seemed like we had scheduling meetings to schedule more meetings. In the field the job ran well, and there was never pressure to meet the failed deadline. It just drove me crazy that we wasted time creating a schedule I knew wouldn't work. The Super just pretended it was okay, and ran the job the way it should be.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> Once you pull a weekend for a G/C .....Your ****ed!


Yup. Been there. They go from "grateful" to assuming bastids in a hurry!!


----------

